# Putting my label,without removing the actual t-shirt label



## userkaf (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi i have got a question and i would love you guys to answer it,please..
When buying my blank t-shirts,actually they are labeled so the question is can i remove the label and re put it under this term ( powered by gildan,alstyle etc...) ? so that i can put my own label/tag without removing the t-shirt label?
Thanks.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You can do whatever you want, as long as the end result of the labeling/relabeling includes the required info as per FTC guidelines.


----------

